# Glass Catfish Lying on it's Side



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

Is this normal? It's not becoming opaque and I heard that this happens when they are ill?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

it could be a swim bladder problem. ive heard that skinned peas help.

I hope it gets better


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Illyria

GCF's are sensitive to pollution in the tank. have you checked your water parameters? try a water change and see how he/she reacts to it.

i dont think its a swim bladder issue here, UNLESS when the GCF swims, it spins around like its lost its equilibrium. is this the case or does the fish just lay still on its side?


----------



## Illyria (May 6, 2009)

It just died. Water is fine and other GCF seem fine also. It's a shame.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm sorry Illyria


----------

